# Advice for future use



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

On building my second lay out I and modeling Santa Fe/BNSF from about mid 70s to mid/late 90s. Its just a free mo design not any one town or place. But later on I am thinking about details that I haven't used before but want to try this time around.
What I would like to know is what style of signals and crossing signals should I be looking at using for this time frame. I would like to use a single arm drop down crossing signals with lights.

Thanks for any info and hope this made some sort of sense.

David


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Google BNSF signals and you'll get enough results to keep you busy for a long time.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I suppose there have been changes in the outward
look of crossing signals over time but the ones I see on CSX
crossings today, appear to me to be the same that
I saw on crossings 50 years ago. I'm sure the
innards of the signals have been updated with
the availability of new electronics though.

Don


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

As Don said 50 years ago would be flashing lights. A crossing gate may or may not be used with the lights depending on the intersection.

Maximum effect on a layout is gained with both.

Go back a little further say 70 80 years a 'wig-wag' signal was common with a bell. The bell and signal were usually operated by a crossing guard in a little shanty.

Regardless of what you use there aren't to many people with enough knowledge to question its veracity. So just have fun.


----------

